# Best place to buy cheap meat?



## The-Big-One

I want to eat really well but the price of chicken and beef is sort of putting me of. I could afford a bit but not enough. Is there and shops you would recommend or anything i coul do to lower the price? I am mainly looking for chicken and beef.


----------



## Ts23

http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/chicken-breast-fillets.html, i buy my meat of here now 5kg of chicken for 30 bar, im yet to find any wear cheaper.


----------



## G-man99

You can try things like lean mince beef or braising steak and chicken thighs rather than chicken breasts and sirloin/rump steaks if your budget is a bit tight mate


----------



## G-man99

Ts23 said:


> http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/chicken-breast-fillets.html, i buy my meat of here now 5kg of chicken for 30 bar, im yet to find any wear cheaper.


Most local butchers will beat that price


----------



## The-Big-One

Thanks


----------



## Ts23

G-man99 said:


> Most local butchers will beat that price


Fukin jokin rnt ya mate, i pay 15 quid for 6 breasts at my local butchers.


----------



## henleys

i was thinking the same most local butchers near me wouldnt give me chicken breasts at 5.95 a kilo.


----------



## Hendrix

Chicken thighs are great cooked in a bit of sause in the oven for hour and half.


----------



## chezzer

henleys said:


> i was thinking the same most local butchers near me wouldnt give me chicken breasts at 5.95 a kilo.


if your buying 5kg they will


----------



## The-Big-One

Is turkey a good alternative?


----------



## chezzer

The-Big-One said:


> Is turkey a good alternative?


yes


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Tbh mate you'll see guys on here advocating 250g of chicken every 3-4 hours and i dunno about you but i certainly cant afford it, it costs a fortune. The types who advocate the chicken are mainly:

1.) Rich or at least pretty well off

2.) Very serious and spend all their money on bodybuilding

No disrespect to either but im not a pro i never will spend 90% of my living budget on food


----------



## roadz

Lidl sells chicken breasts at £5.99 per kg and it's decent quality, much better than the **** you get in supermarkets.


----------



## Squeeeze

Shop around, I get fresh chicken breasts at £3.60 kilo from a local asian market.


----------



## Hendrix

Most butchers will sell chicken breasts at £6.00 a kilo or under. I can buy half a salmon(about 8-10 steaks for a fiver, when half price). That is cheap as hell, very affordable on average wages. Cheaper than smoking by a mile.


----------



## hezzer321uk

If any of you are lucky enough to have or be able to obtain a Bookers cash and carry card 5kg of halal chicken breasts are less than 20 quid. Better quality than the supermarkets cheap own brand stuff.


----------



## Guest

my butcher has them marked up for around £9 a kilo, but just ask for 1.5 kilos for a tenner and they always say yeah

actually tastes like chicken too, u forget chicken has a flavour when ur used to the supermarket crap!

slightly more expensive, but it's free range and tasty, no added water either


----------



## kitt81

cant remember name of the place, think it might be a farm shop but one of the guys that works in my gym goes up every coupla weeks and we get a 5kg box of chicken breasts for £18!!!! they are big fillets too, even after cooking they dont shrink!! there was easily 240-250g in weight per fillet once cooked!! i couldnt afford to shop at local butchers, way too expensive!! ive been told the saturday market in town has decent fish/meat stalls so i might even try them for fish!


----------



## JM

The Butcher i use sells me 5kg of fresh chicken breast for £24.90,I use to get 2.2kg bags of frozen chicken from Costco for £12 but the stuff from the butchers is so much better.


----------



## bigbear21

find a wholesalers, most restaurants will by their food from a cash and carry style meat wholesaler i get 10kg at £40 it comes in 2 5kg black tubs and pretty much all wholesale chicken come sthis way, if you can ask for breast inards its basically shredded chicken breast and its slightly cheaper


----------



## 44carl44

I get 5kg of chicken breast and 3 sirloin steaks for £30 from the butcher at the Market.


----------



## Milky

I use my local chinese cash and carry mate......


----------



## Gym-pig

Lidl chicken is good and no water loss when grilled

6 quid a kilo for chicken or turkey

Netto will sell 3kg of thighs for £6 and once skinned you have 2.5kg


----------



## swainy

surely if your buying 10kg of chicken you have to freeze some? doesnt this make it lose its nutrition?


----------



## swainy

just checked the lidl website and the chicken breasts are on offer at £3 for 575g, even in asda they are £4.20 for 660g so not much diff!


----------



## curtis1

bookers cash and carry ARISTER chicken £36.99 for 10kilos and its halal no added sugar or salt and each breast weighs about 250/300 grams a good 60 gramms of protein per breast mate.


----------



## Gym-pig

swainy said:


> just checked the lidl website and the chicken breasts are on offer at £3 for 575g, even in asda they are £4.20 for 660g so not much diff!


Asda + Tesco = loads of water !!!


----------



## miggs

If any one lives near acton, the big asda there sell there chicken brests At £4,50 a kilo skinless as well, it's there butcher section, I get 5kg every week.. Bargin


----------



## bigbear21

swainy said:


> surely if your buying 10kg of chicken you have to freeze some? doesnt this make it lose its nutrition?


not the amount i eat mate i eat a kilo a day


----------



## PHMG

CoffeeFiend said:


> Tbh mate you'll see guys on here advocating 250g of chicken every 3-4 hours and i dunno about you but i certainly cant afford it, it costs a fortune. The types who advocate the chicken are mainly:
> 
> 1.) Rich or at least pretty well off
> 
> 2.) Very serious and spend all their money on bodybuilding
> 
> No disrespect to either but im not a pro i never will spend 90% of my living budget on food


I get through 1kg of chicken (uncooked) a day and have for about 4 months now.

£3.99 a bag in tesco for 1 kg

buy 7 bags for the week, bag a day. sorted.

I think if people are willing, thye can afford it. If you really want to. If you dont, well then thats up to you so cant complain.


----------



## swainy

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> £3.99 a bag in tesco for 1 kg


Isnt that the bag that says added sugar and water on the front? Does it make up for it as its so cheep?


----------



## rs007

WHere there is a will there is a way.

I get 10kg chicken 38ish quid from local wholesalers. Unfortunately they don't do red meat :cursing:

But the lean mince out of morrisons, while not the cheapest is still very reasonable, they are doing 3x770g packs for a tenner, approx 10% fat - perfect - a lot of the cheaper mince can be 30ish or more grams of fat per 100g...

Beautiful mince for burgers or bolognese... so thats how I get my red meat fix currently.

Pork mince is something like £1.80 per 450g pack from morrisons, very tasty and very lean - again only around 10 or 11% fat. Turkey mince, just under 2 quid for 500g, same low fat level.

Eggs - supermarket ones are gash - wholesalers, 30 big fvckers - under 2 quid

Just need to get wise/crafty 

If you have butchers skills maybe rustle a sheep or two :lol:


----------



## PHMG

swainy said:


> Isnt that the bag that says added sugar and water on the front? Does it make up for it as its so cheep?


it may well do mate, but not really worried too much given the price.


----------



## skuser

The best way for you is to buy meat from the local butcher, but many people don't have that option. I buy my food from supermarkets and I use that android app SnyervBPrice1.0 Scanner


----------

